# timing chain tensioner



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Just got the car, bone stock, 54k mi, and my timing chain tensioner is leaking oil. i searched, but nothing. is there any info on this? Is there an engine diagram of some sort posted? And does this involve dropping the engine or the subframe to get to it?


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (bluelagoon1)*

you mean up at the head????more details on where it is leaking please.
currently completely rebuilding a 2.7t


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (deeeGLI)*

i don't know where exactly, it looks like at the top of the back of the head, right underneath the intake accordian hose


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (bluelagoon1)*

could be a number of things-valve cover gasket,there is a cam plug back there,then of course there is a gasket for the chain tensioner--you should clean the area,get yourself a mirror at the parts store and let it run while keepin and eye on it---valve cover gasket is the most common.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (deeeGLI)*

well the shop said it was the timin chain tensioner, and the car is right at timing belt, water pump, drive belts, etc, so I just want to know if i have to drop the engine, or is there room back there


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (bluelagoon1)*

you don't have to remove the engine----but make sure they are positive of the leak---if they want to replace the chain tensioner ---the part alone is like $500.00----don't get roped into shotgun repairs!


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (deeeGLI)*

i'll be doing the work, im just new to this engine is all. the tool youo're talking about is the belt tensioner tool. if so, i already have that. can you point me to the right piece?


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (bluelagoon1)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage....html
thats for the timing belt--lock the cams in place
i like this one cause it can be used for multiple engines.
heres a link to ECS's page with the timing belt stuff--just as a reference
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...iming
and a little food for thought---if you're doing this yourself-when you take the crank pulley off make sure the rubber dampener in the pulley isn't coming out,the car I am doing right now the rubber came out of the pulley,ground into the lower timing cover,and a piece of the lower cover broke off and went between the belt and sprocket,thus causing some serious damages--right now I only have 4 bent exhaust valves,and 4 intakes,and a broke chain tensioner----but I'm redoing everything while it's apart---the customer has what seems to be a deep pocket--Im $5700.00 into parts right now.










_Modified by deeeGLI at 11:57 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (deeeGLI)*

thanks. so i'd need the ultimate kit plus whatever tensioner i need?


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (bluelagoon1)*

well I would get the ultimate kit---as far as the tensioner---I wouldn't get it unless it's broken---if you look under gaskets they have a gasket kit for the chain tensioner,theres also a rear cam plug seal that leaks,and i would think about the valve cover gasketas well.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (deeeGLI)*

all 2.8, 2.7, 4.2 engines have theese issues with the cam seals and adjuster seals leaking. The parts are cheap but the labor is ridiculous.


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (bluelagoon1)*








haha, you'll never need any technical help though right....








I'll be nice though. The chain tensioner(s) are in the heads (in valve covers) one is located in the front of the head and the opposite sides is in the back of the head. As the poster above said these motors are notorious for oil leaks from cam seals, valve cover seals, etc. If you could describe where the leak actually is ie: pass side front of head, or driver side rear, etc that would help us help diagnose the issue.
See heads below...










_Modified by bigturboVR6 at 9:18 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## vrnick01 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: timing chain tensioner (bluelagoon1)*

its probably cam adjuster seals and valve cover gaskets, super common super easy


----------

